# Quantum fuse question



## 908joe (May 9, 2008)

Hey guys.

Got an 87' Quantum 5e wagon, and I recently let it sat for just long enough to kill the battery. I jumped it, and think somewhere along the lines between parking it last and driving it the past 2 days after jumping it I popped a fuse. 

I found the fuse panel (or im assuming under the dash/below steering) and tried looking in my Haynes/Bently manual (cant remember which) for the Audi 4000/cs which came with the car, but it seems the fuses are different (or im an idiot, most likely the ladder)

Things not working after last time I drove it/jumped it:

Clock
Cig Lighter
Radio
Maybe the dome light? dont remember right now.

Anyways if anyone knows the proper fuses I should pull and check, let me know. The car is old and I'd rather not go messing with fuses that work fine. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

Fuse #3 from left side. Should be 15A.

-clock
-radio
-central lock switch
-cigaret lighter
-trunk light switch and light
-dome light
-rear reading lights
-vanity light...


----------



## 908joe (May 9, 2008)

skopek said:


> Fuse #3 from left side. Should be 15A.
> 
> -clock
> -radio
> ...


Believe it or not thats the first one I guessed at, and it looked like it had popped. Thank you so much!

My Audi manual says #4, I figured it was one of those. 

I owe you a :beer:

Now if I can only figure out a better suspension solution


----------

